# Are you a Mac or PC guy?



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

I'm a Mac guy. Apple Computers are more protected against viruses than PCs.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

PC. you have more freedom with it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

PC.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

moke64916 said:


> I'm a Mac guy. Apple Computers are more protected against viruses than PCs.


LOL...a suspicious time to make that statement. :teeth


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

PC for the games. In the end one has to go with the OS which has the most third party support.

It's comparable to having a Symbian phone nowadays.

You could add a poll


----------



## inneedofher (Jun 18, 2010)

moke64916 said:


> I'm a Mac guy. Apple Computers are more protected against viruses than PCs.


 Maybe to an extent, but the MAC OS also is not the main OS that millions have used for years so I think when the genius kid with too much time on their hands decides they want to take out as many networks as possible, they are going to write a virus that applies to the OS that is used mostly, which is Windows. There have been some pretty nasty MAC viruses and as they grow in popularity there will be more.


----------



## inneedofher (Jun 18, 2010)

I like both


----------



## Ogrt48 (Mar 14, 2005)

PC guy, pc's are just as protected if you're not a moron pretty much.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yay flame bait.

PC, as it is my gaming system of choice. Computer enthusiasts very rarely choose Mac OS due to the fact that most hardware is not supported, unless they pick their parts around driver availability. (Plus, "obtaining" software for Windows is damn easy.)

As to the virus stab in the OP. In the two years I have been running Windows 7 (since pre-release), I have yet to get a single virus or piece of malware. Avoiding stuff like that is easy if you know what you're doing and have a competent antivrus to stop you from accessing infected websites and the such. I also didn't have one in all the time I was running Vista as well.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Also if you don't download torrents, visit porn sites or read spam email and couple this with an anti-virus and spyware program there is no reason you should ever get a virus.


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

PC + Malware Bytes = Mac protection

Personally I just can't get used to the Mac Os.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I have only ever purchased PCs, though I used a Mac at school back when QuarkXPress was still considered cool. I had no problems with the Mac, but I've used PCs for so long that I don't see much reason to switch.


----------



## Ryoshima (Jun 8, 2011)

I use a PC, But I would defiantly not hesitate to go buy a Mac, They are just way too overprice though.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Definitely a PC guy.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Mac for sure. Everything is faster, better, more stable, & protected.
Only have macbook pro but been looking at that 27' 3.4GHz Imac for a 2nd computer for the house. **** would be nice to have.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Both Mac, PC, and Linux. I prefer Macs and Linux but need to use PC's for work. I have two MacBooks, a Mac Mini, two netbooks (one Hackintoshed and one Win7/Linux), a i5 PC laptop (for work), a Windows home server, two NAS devices, a Media Center computer, and a couple of iPod touches. I'm swimming in technology....


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

PC, for compatibility and non-elitism.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## shortnsilent (May 30, 2011)

ive only owned a PC but i just started using a mac this year in the office for design work. at first i was completely lost because i was so used to using a PC, but now i love it. i just cant afford one right now lol but one day i'll be switching to mac.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i'm a pc user who runs windows. i had a brief fling with linux and i'm mildly mac-curious. :blush


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

I love my Mac! I've used it frequently for two years and it still runs like new. That's way better than my old PC that went to blue screen and slowed down every 10 minutes. However unlike those Mac elitists, I still think there are some nice PCs out now. My sister got an HP laptop last Christmas and it's really cool, it looks great, and can do nearly everything my Mac can.

Also, I've heard about how macs are not great for gaming. I don't play a lot of computer games, but I play the Sims 3 on my laptop and it works fine, better than any pc I've ever played it on.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Windows based PC for me.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I've used both a lot, and I think I prefer my Windows PC. The Mac was great and super fast but there seemed to be things that it couldn't do (or were impossible to figure out how to do) that are really easy on a PC.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I like my PC


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

PC.

I'm not cool enough for a Mac.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

I choose to learn everything there is to know about both. Most likely in a job setting it will be a PC. Better get to the books!


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

PC Guy For Life... Screw Apple!!


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

PC's and Apples both have their own unique qualities to them. I respect both. Some ares in Apple are further in progression than PC, and areas of PC are further in progression than apple. For a beginner to computers I'd say choose apple.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Both get the job done but I prefer the PC, probably because it's what I've used for most of my life. I did use OS X for a few months a couple of years ago and I couldn't get as comfortable with it as I am with Windows. I also enjoy building my own computers so that pretty much puts you in the PC camp.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

i like to build my own machines and use windows 7 x64. want to start learning a linux distro but don't know which one yet. had a mac G5 for about 3 years and to be honest hated it.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Mac guy! I love my Mac. It's super fast and no program ever really freezes or crashes. =D
When I had my PC, it would take a while for it to just turn on. And I ended up getting a virus on it (which I really don't have to worry about in my Mac) and I wasted 100+ dollars to get it fixed and it still didn't quite work properly, so I gave up on it after several headaches later. I'm proud to say my Mac is headache-free!

The only reason a PC may be best is for huge businesses that require many different software programs or for gaming.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PC, but prefer Linux :lol


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

I've always had a PC and I think I always will. I really love Windows 7 so far - and I've had it for about 6 months now. I really love the interface and I haven't run into any problems yet, even without an antivirus. I just have to be a bit cautious and use no-script and adblocker whenever I'm browsing on the internet. I'm really careful with what I download as well.

And my PC is wonderfulll. I can play so many games on here and multitask without a problem! It didn't even cost me much at all because I got a super good deal on it.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Angha said:


> I've always had a PC and I think I always will. I really love Windows 7 so far - and I've had it for about 6 months now. I really love the interface and I haven't run into any problems yet, even without an antivirus. I just have to be a bit cautious and use no-script and adblocker whenever I'm browsing on the internet. I'm really careful with what I download as well.
> 
> And my PC is wonderfulll. I can play so many games on here and multitask without a problem! It didn't even cost me much at all because I got a super good deal on it.


Yay! Number one security is yourself. Antivirus is secondary, to catch something you may miss.

I don't get the whole "My old PC was slow and my new Mac is super fast" argument. You go and buy a brand new PC, guess what? It's going to be fast. My computer is still snappy after a two year install, all it takes is a little knowledge and a little give-a-****.

Good on you if you _need_ something in a Mac, but the price premium is silly. A large majority of people don't think Macs break a lot compared to PCs, but think of it as this. Apple is one company putting out a laptop. If 1 out of every 100 break, then that doesn't sound bad. Then you have HP, and 1 out of every 100 break. Then Toshiba, Dell, Acer, etc...

It looks like only one Apple product broke and a ****load of PCs broke, but it's really just a matter of looking at it as companies instead of PC vs Mac. It's still only 1 out of 100 (Just an example, I have no hard numbers to back it up)

Linux, whole other story. I could never get into it, but good on you if you use it. Nice open platform, free of charge, takes some knowledge to use.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

how could you all like pc's , they're soooo slow, they freeze all the time, they get viruses so easily, they take forever to start up, the cord will destroy ur comp if you trip on it, they have a billion stupid things poping up all the time and interupting your work, and worst of all everytime they "upgrade" to a new windows they remove vital features!!!! what was wrong with xp? these new windows are crap!!
The only reason macs are bad is cause alot of stuff isnt compatible , but thats only cause everyone uses stupid windows! lets all use mac and then everything will be compatible!! yay


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

^^I don't know mayne, the last time I had a Windows computer freeze was when I was using Windows 98 or something. It's been over 5 years since I've had to deal with a serious virus.

Start up time is dependent on a lot of things, such as how many programs load at start up. Half of the money I'd spend on a Mac Pro I could put towards some badazz RAM, CPU, Video Card, Motherboard, and Hard Drive upgrades which would never have me complaining about a slow comp :b


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> how could you all like pc's , they're soooo slow, they freeze all the time, they get viruses so easily, they take forever to start up, the cord will destroy ur comp if you trip on it, they have a billion stupid things poping up all the time and interupting your work, and worst of all everytime they "upgrade" to a new windows they remove vital features!!!! what was wrong with xp? these new windows are crap!!
> The only reason macs are bad is cause alot of stuff isnt compatible , but thats only cause everyone uses stupid windows! lets all use mac and then everything will be compatible!! yay


Lmao!!!! oh boy in b4 ****storm with that comment :teeth

I can see why most people use windows though, Macs start at like $1,200+ after tax. You can buy basic pcs for $400 now. But if money not a problem for the person & the person not interested in pc gaming, then yeah i agree PC is a big waste. It's Personal preference, but ehh, yeah i would be pissed off if i had to go back to pc again after having a mac.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

^^ That is so true... For the price of 1 Mac, I could get a PC with Faster and better Specs the the Mac.. Plus have change left over to boot...

@AJ - If that would happen, then guess who would have all the Viruses and Slow computers and at double the cost.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

_AJ_ said:


> how could you all like pc's , they're soooo slow, they freeze all the time, they get viruses so easily, they take forever to start up, the cord will destroy ur comp if you trip on it, they have a billion stupid things poping up all the time and interupting your work, and worst of all everytime they "upgrade" to a new windows they remove vital features!!!! what was wrong with xp? these new windows are crap!!
> The only reason macs are bad is cause alot of stuff isnt compatible , but thats only cause everyone uses stupid windows! lets all use mac and then everything will be compatible!! yay


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

PC. 'nuff said.

*edit*

^^ to above poster: LOL.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Yay! Number one security is yourself. Antivirus is secondary, to catch something you may miss.
> 
> I don't get the whole "My old PC was slow and my new Mac is super fast" argument. You go and buy a brand new PC, guess what? It's going to be fast. My computer is still snappy after a two year install, all it takes is a little knowledge and a little give-a-****.
> 
> ...


Exactly. :yes


----------



## shiner500 (May 11, 2011)

macs cost way too much for me.


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Deffinetly a Mac. But yes they are way to expensive


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

theseshackles said:


> Also if you don't download torrents, visit porn sites or read spam email and couple this with an anti-virus and spyware program there is no reason you should ever get a virus.


Isn't that the whole point of computers and the Internet? :b

I made the switch to a real mac last year, and it is great. I have my mp3s organized, my pictures are organized, and "it just works". :yes I dual boot Linux for doing certain things.

After seeing what they plan on doing with OS X 10.7 next month and iOS5, it is amazing how they can get all of the devices working together to do what you want.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

companioncube said:


> i like to build my own machines and use windows 7 x64. want to start learning a linux distro but don't know which one yet.


Look at Linux Mint. It does most of the boring 3rd party software install stuff for you. That way you don't spend all night trying to get Firefox and Flash working... (It was 10 years ago, but still, installing a bunch of software isn't the most fun thing to do, and Linux Mint does it for you if you don't care about EULAs).


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

Classified said:


> Look at Linux Mint. It does most of the boring 3rd party software install stuff for you. That way you don't spend all night trying to get Firefox and Flash working... (It was 10 years ago, but still, installing a bunch of software isn't the most fun thing to do, and Linux Mint does it for you if you don't care about EULAs).


thanks for the suggestion will give it a go. in the end it will depend what distro i can get all my 3D software to work on. i use Autodesk Maya and mudbox and The Foundry's Mari and Nuke. in their system requirment it recommends Fedora and Red Hat but i know people who have got them working on other distros.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Classified said:


> Isn't that the whole point of computers and the Internet? :b
> 
> I made the switch to a real mac last year, and it is great. I have my mp3s organized, my pictures are organized, and "it just works". :yes I dual boot Linux for doing certain things.
> 
> After seeing what they plan on doing with OS X 10.7 next month and iOS5, it is amazing how they can get all of the devices working together to do what you want.


Only real thing to worry about are torrents, because you never know if one could be a bad download or not. :b I make sure to only use demonoid, because I find that to be the most trustable site to use. And even then, I'll make sure to check the comments below just in case.

Otherwise no-script will block anything bad as long as it's set up correctly. Even porn sites should be safe if you run no-script and adblocker. 

As for spam emails, yeahhh... Those are just bad. :lol My mom ruins her PCs because she always opens them without checking.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Porn
Usenet
Torrents

Three huge risks for viruses, three things I use regularly. It's sad how easy it is to avoid a virus when it comes to these things.

Avoiding viruses/malware:

1) Use trusted, well known sites (Googling "porn" is a surefire way to screw yourself over)
2) For torrents and Usenet especially, read the damn comments
3) Use an adblock, as ads can contain some fishy things, especially on sites like what I mentioned above
4) Free antivrus that scans sites you go to automatically (Avast works AMAZINGLY in my experience)

Tips for keeping it speedy:

1) Don't keep a broswer history, it just slows stuff down
2) Defragment your computer regularly, use Microsoft's built in scheduler
3) Keep your start up programs to a bare minimum
4) Don't overfill the C: drive. The more it fills the further the heads have to move between stuff on the outsides and insides of the hard drive's platter, slowing stuff down a lot
5) I'm surprised how much I see this at work, you only need *one antivirus *program. More than one and then they fight each other for resources and bring the computer to a crawl

I'm sure there's lots more but that's off the top of my head.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

companioncube said:


> thanks for the suggestion will give it a go. in the end it will depend what distro i can get all my 3D software to work on. i use Autodesk Maya and mudbox and The Foundry's Mari and Nuke. in their system requirment it recommends Fedora and Red Hat but i know people who have got them working on other distros.


If it works on any one Linux distro it will work on any others as well, but it's notoriously difficult to get Atodesk products to run on Linux. I'd say if you really need those products for your work, Linux may be a bad idea and you'd be better off sticking to Windows.

In case of ordinary computers that just do simple stuff like internet stuff/mail/films/music/some basic word processing etc. Linux does well enough these days. But if you're running any esoteric apps, it's better to stick to supported platforms.

If you just want to "learn" how to run a linux machine, go here. Basically, once you manage to install it, you will know pretty much everything that you need to know to keep a linux machine running.


----------



## HeyGuys (Sep 5, 2010)

Been using windows my whole life and will continue to do so


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll give one thing to you Mac people. You don't have to deal with ****ty aftermarket cases with razor blade-like edges.


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

definitely mac. would never want to go back to using a pc now. macs are perfect for what i'm interested in - graphic design, music etc


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

PC. MAC isn't more protected, there are just fewer viruses, but that is changing. Ever heard of Mac Shield? You should download it.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

PC


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

PC (preferably running Linux)

Smarter users don't have to worry much (if at all) about viruses, malware.

Macs are overpriced; both machines get the job done.


----------



## greppel (Jan 31, 2011)

Definitely a PC guy just cant get used to Mac =/


----------



## Jalin (Jun 17, 2011)

Mac


----------



## Zephton (Jun 15, 2011)

After having used both I definitely say PC. Big thing is that I do a lot of PC gaming so yeah, mac can't do that at all lol


----------

